# Turn Off Backlight When Docked (With Touchstone Base)?



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

Hello all,

I just got the touchstone dock for my TP but cannot figure out how to get the backlight to turn off -- it stays on constantly, which slows down charging and puts some additional wear and tear on the backlight.

I checked to make sure the box in Setting - Applications - Development "STAY AWAKE" was NOT checked, and I have my backlight set to shut down after 2 minutes (which it does when not in the dock).

Any suggestions appreciated. Thanks!

Frank
Michigan


----------



## mattman5000 (Oct 15, 2011)

You can push the power button to turn the display off.


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

mattman5000 said:


> You can push the power button to turn the display off.


Yeah, I know - that is what I have been doing but it is a pain as you first must set it in place, then carefully press the button without moving the TP too much (I keep it in the case). I guess I should have said I am looking for a setting to automate it....

Thanks.

Frank


----------



## mattman5000 (Oct 15, 2011)

Mine seems to turn off automatically when it is on the touchstone if the clock screensaver thing is not running.

I have several other apps installed that can display when the TP is on the touchstone. When the TP is placed on the TS, it pops up a "Complete action using..." and presents the choices of installed apps (Clock, Kaloer Clock, Night Clock, and Lightning Bug). If I just hit the back button, it goes back the home screen. Then the display turns off after the 2 minute timeout.


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

mattman5000 said:


> Mine seems to turn off automatically when it is on the touchstone if the clock screensaver thing is not running.
> 
> I have several other apps installed that can display when the TP is on the touchstone. When the TP is placed on the TS, it pops up a "Complete action using..." and presents the choices of installed apps (Clock, Kaloer Clock, Night Clock, and Lightning Bug). If I just hit the back button, it goes back the home screen. Then the display turns off after the 2 minute timeout.


Thanks for the reply. Do you know how to turn off the clock screensaver (that it goes to when you dock the TP)?

I concur that if you press the back (or home) button, it will allow the screen to go off, but that still requires some sort of manual intervention (like with the power button). There HAS to be a way to make it do it automatically.


----------



## mattman5000 (Oct 15, 2011)

Looks like a couple of options in this thread for disabling the clock when on the dock.

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/10614-webos-exhibition-like-mode-for-cm7-on-touchpad/

I haven't tried it, but "Dock No Op" looks like it should do it.


----------



## FMinMI (Nov 7, 2011)

mattman5000 said:


> Looks like a couple of options in this thread for disabling the clock when on the dock.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...m7-on-touchpad/
> 
> I haven't tried it, but "Dock No Op" looks like it should do it.


That worked! This is exactly what I needed. But it was confusing at first as it does not appear as an app or a widget. For anyone else using this program, once installed you must dock your device. You will then get a requester with the option to show the clock or run Dock No Op, plus a check box to make it the default operation.

Thanks!

Frank


----------

